# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Autonomous shuttles, Aurrigo, Coventry, West Midlands, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Aurrigo

aurrigo.com/autoshuttle

----------


## Airicist

Aurrigo Shuttle debut at Celtic Manor

Premiered Aug 20, 2020




> Aurrigo tees up autonomous world first at the Wales Open
> 
> • Autonomous shuttle to be used at a live sporting event for the first time ever
> • Aurrigo shuttle has been designed to be Covid-19 secure
> 
> • Offers potential blueprint for first and last mile travel solutions going forward
> Some of the world’s best golfers will be part of a global first demonstration when the 
> European Tour rolls into the Celtic Manor Resort for the ISPS Handa Wales Open
> today.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Futuristic Autonomous Buses Will Soon Roam the Streets of Cambridge, UK"
The futuristic vehicles will soon hit the streets of the English town, transporting passengers along the way.

by Lewin Day
May 27, 2021

----------

